# I need some carving ideas for a block of Nootka Cypress (Alaskan Yellow "Cedar")



## StevenBiars (Oct 20, 2011)

So I've got a 3.5" x 3.5" x 3.5" cube of Nootka Cypress that I stumbled upon while shopping with the wife-to-be at Hobby Lobby. It was discounted to $0.35 because the edges aren't sharp (having been dinged in a few places). I plan on carving it into something interesting, but I haven't decided what to carve it into. Some of you may know this wood as Yellow Cypress or Alaska Cypress, and even though it is not a true cedar, it is also often confusingly called "Nootka Cedar", "Yellow Cedar", "Alaska Cedar", or even "Alaska Yellow Cedar".

My first thought was carving it into a small owl, since the complexity of an owl carving can vary greatly. Given the small size of the block, it would probably be something more cartoonish, like the owl shown here: View attachment 203597


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Oct 22, 2011)

owl sounds good buy you could do anything in there it will just be miniture how about a pumpkin or a turkey will fit in there nicely as well


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 24, 2011)

bigjohn1895 said:


> owl sounds good buy you could do anything in there it will just be miniture how about a pumpkin or a turkey will fit in there nicely as well


 
That's not a bad idea. A pumpkin would surely fit nicely within the confines of the block. I would be a little nervous trying to carve the turkey though.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Oct 25, 2011)

its just a diferent shape take your time and remember if you dont like the outcome its designer firewood


----------

